# Pachten??



## Forello66 (26. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich war heute nähe der Holländischen Grenze an einem kleinem Angelsee. Der Pächter dieses See`s ist ein Freund meiner Eltern und leidenschaftlicher Angler. Da er nun aber schon stark in die Jahre kommt möchte er den See gerne "vermieten", d.h. er stellt mir den See für 500€ im Jahr zu Verfügung. Da wir zu 5 sind würde das 100€ im Jahr für jeden von uns machen. In dem See sind Hechte, Karpfen, Schleien, Aale, Brassen, Rotaugen, Barsche und ein Wels. Mit bis zu 4,5 Metern ist er relativ tief.
Der Fischbestand ist hoch und der (noch) Pächter sagt, wir sollten doch ruhig einige Fische entnehmen. Der See ist von allen Seiten zugänlich und man hat nach hinten hin Platz. Das Angeln mit 3 Angeln ist erlaubt.
Die Fahrtzeit für mih beträgt eine halbe bis eine Stunde.
Nun meine Frage soll ich zustimmen und den See mieten oder eher ablehnen.
Welche Pflichten habe ich?? Ein erwachsener Angler würde sich beteiligen und 4 Jugendliche die alle noch die Schule besuchen.
Was soll ich machen?????


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

ZUSCHLAGEN! #h


----------



## igler (26. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Ist das jetzt ein See oder ein Teich?
Ich frage nur weil ich hier schon von Seen gelesen habe die am Ende doch nur 500qm hatten.
Also einen See für 500 Euronen im Jahr zu pachten ist wie einen neuen Porsche für 100 Euro zu bekommen.


----------



## Fischpaule (26. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Moin Moin
wie groß ist denn der See?
normalerweise sofort zuschlagen bei dem Angebot!!!!!!
Du solltest dich aber vorher bei der zuständigen Fischereibehörde
informieren welche Bedingungen du erfüllen musst, das ist in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlich. Grundsätzliches steht aber im Fischereigesetz des entsprechenden Bundeslandes was du sicherlich als pdf im Netz findest. Ich würde mir aber überlegen, ob es nicht besser wäre das Gewässer allein zu pachten denn die Euphorie der anderen kann schnell erlöschen...


----------



## Leif (26. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Hi du.

Wenn das doch dein See ist, warum darfst du dann nur mit drei Ruten angeln?


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi du.
> 
> Wenn das doch dein See ist, warum darfst du dann nur mit drei Ruten angeln?


Lies oben selbst, der Pächter "vermietet" ihn lediglich!


----------



## Leif (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Also ne Jahreskarte für 500€ ist schon happig. Sehr happig.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*



Leif schrieb:


> Also ne Jahreskarte für 500€ ist schon happig. Sehr happig.



Geteilt durch fünf ist das denke ich OK. #h


----------



## Forello66 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Also der See, der angeblich 30mal 30 Meter sein sollte ist 30 mal 10 Meter, hat dafür aber einen Zulauf eines Baches, der aber durch ein Gitter verschlossen ist.


----------



## wallek (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Ich würd zuschlagen!!!!!!


----------



## petrikasus (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*



Forello66 schrieb:


> Also der See, der angeblich 30mal 30 Meter sein sollte ist 30 mal 10 Meter, hat dafür aber einen Zulauf eines Baches, der aber durch ein Gitter verschlossen ist.


 

Habe ich das richtig verstanden: 30 x 10 Meter? Das ist eher ne Badewanne aber kein See. #c 
Ich würde es nicht machen wollen.


----------



## igler (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*



> Ist das jetzt ein See oder ein Teich?
> Ich frage nur weil ich hier schon von Seen gelesen habe die am Ende doch nur 500qm hatten.


Habe ich es nicht gesagt:See !:q :q :q 300qm.
500 Euro ist viel zu viel,für so einen Tümpel,holt euch lieber eine Jahreskarte.


----------



## Leif (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Hallo.

Es ist regional unterschiedlich, bei was man zuschlagen musss.
So wie es ausschaut kommt er wohl aus NRW.
Da sind Pachtgewässer sehr dünn gesäht.
Hier in Bayern, kann man sich schon fast aussuchen welches gewässer man sich pachtet.
Dementsprechend sind auch die Preise.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*



Leif schrieb:


> Hier in Bayern, kann man sich schon fast aussuchen welches gewässer man sich pachtet.
> Dementsprechend sind auch die Preise.


 
Ja wirklich?

Bei uns sind die Vereine schon da, wenn in einem Bebauungsplan oder Flächennutzungsplan ein Baggersee in 10 Jahren ausgehoben werden soll ...#q


----------



## Sepp0815 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Es ist regional unterschiedlich, bei was man zuschlagen musss.
> So wie es ausschaut kommt er wohl aus NRW.
> ...



Davon weiss ich aber mal garnix!! Also Leif wenn Du soviele Gewässer in Bayern kennst zum Pachten dann rück mal ein paar Adressen raus, ich suche schon seid längerer Zeit und find einfach so gut wie nix!

Gruß Sepp


----------



## Leif (27. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Hey du.

Du kommst doch von der Oberpfalz.
Ihr müsstet doch etliches frei haben.
Geh einfach zu den baurn und frag sie mal.
Zudem stehen bei uns fast jede Woche (ausser im Winter) Pachtgewässer in der Zeitung.


----------



## Sepp0815 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Das mag ja für den Bayreuther Raum zutreffen aber hier gibt es absolut nix und wenn dann mal was frei wird stehen die Vereine schon Schlange und bei dem was die dafür bezahlen würden kann unser eins ned mithalten...

Gruß Sepp

P.S vielleicht sollt ich mir was in deiner Gegend organisieren |supergri


----------



## Frankenfischer (29. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Bei uns in Mittelfranken ist auch nix mit "Gewässeraussuchen". Wird mal was frei, stehen sofort dutzende von Interessenten Schlange und der Pachtpreis wird hochgetrieben, bis es einem das Wasser in die Augen treibt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Vereine schon da, wenn in einem Bebauungsplan oder Flächennutzungsplan ein Baggersee in 10 Jahren ausgehoben werden soll ...#q


Dito - gut, dass ich schnell genug war!


----------



## Batscher (29. November 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Bei 30x10m mit 3 Ruten Fischen?
Mit fünf Leuten.
Für 500 € im Jahr.
Würd ich nicht machen.
Gruß #h 
Batscher


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

30x10 meter ??????? wie jetzt für 500 europas .ich bezahle für meinen Teich 100x130meter 350 europas im jahr eingezeunt mit vollem bebauungsrecht und vorkaufsrecht.das ist i.o.

andy


----------



## Leif (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*



Sepp0815 schrieb:


> Das mag ja für den Bayreuther Raum zutreffen aber hier gibt es absolut nix und wenn dann mal was frei wird stehen die Vereine schon Schlange und bei dem was die dafür bezahlen würden kann unser eins ned mithalten...
> 
> Gruß Sepp
> 
> P.S vielleicht sollt ich mir was in deiner Gegend organisieren |supergri



Schau hier!!!!


Bei dir wird was angeboten......


----------



## Sepp0815 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

thx, hab mal angefragt und bin nun auf den Preis gespannt! Berichte sobald ich etwas näheres habe. 

Gruß Sepp


----------



## Leif (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pachten??*

Hi du.

Kein Problem.
Siehst ja....es läuft.


----------



## Leif (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Pachten??*

Und was ist rausgekommen?


----------



## Sepp0815 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Pachten??*

der verpächter hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet, ich vermute mal das ein angelverein schneller war als ich. #c


----------



## Leif (1. März 2007)

*AW: Pachten??*

Und warum haste nicht nachgehakkt?

Der trug kommt nicht zum Schwein.


----------

